# New E-SYS Token - Need 5 Testers



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been working on custom generated security token (EST) for E-Sys 3.22.5 and PSdZ 49.+ for a while now and had a break about 2 weeks ago. I've been testing it for more than a week now and so far, so good. It's production ready and I'm looking for a few people to test and give feedback. I've used it to edit my CAFD files and code my F30. The EST for testing will expire by end of this month but for your trouble, you'll get a new token good for a year after you send in your feedback.

A few notes: This requires all files to be untouched/unmodified/unpatched. If you've replaced any file related to E-Sys, you must revert to the original files that came with your installation. This will require adding 1 new file and editing the existing bat file. I've been very careful to not modify the pre-processing and post-processing being done by E-Sys. This means that CAFD files remain encrypted and signed with valid signature and will pass all internal test by E-Sys. Uninstallation is as simple as deleting 1 file and you'll be back to the original state of E-Sys, change done to the bat file can remain. You don't need to perform actual coding to the car to test the file, just edit and save CAFD files -make a backup prior to doing so.

If interested, send me a PM with your desired PIN (4 to 8 digits). Please participate only if you really know your way around E-Sys well. I can't have someone participate and doesn't know what to do with the EST file. Let me know if PM doesn't work. Reply with your questions here.

Thanks.

Update: 8/24
*Testing has been concluded/ended*. I'm not giving out tester tokens anymore. Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who expressed interest. I already met the desired number of testers and will be sending out tokens and instruction soon.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

All PMs sent. Please provide feedback when you're done. You'll get a replacement token good for 1 year for free. Enjoy!


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi,
I've a doubt!
When you said that the testing code makes esys capable for CAFD editing, did you refere to the .ncd files (CAF) or did you refere to the CAFD files inside folder esysdata\psdzdata\swe\caf ?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I was referring to the coding data (.ncd) files, which are used as parameters to build the CAFD in memory. There's no built-in editor for CAFD from E-Sys, as far as I know, but I can encrypt a modified CAFD files back.


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Then if i understood, your editor works over CAF (.ncd file), makes we able to change values but the edited .ncd file (CAF) must be deployed during a flashing procedure.
Otherwise using fdlcoding or VOcoding it will be changed by esys according to CAFD (the files that contains coding rules).
Is it right?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

That is correct. The file and the token will not kick in during VO/FDL coding, well, to be precise, not in any coding situation. It's only when opening/saving files, but not anytime in between.


----------



## EclipseDS (Feb 10, 2013)

Token worked great and installation is quick and simple. I tested with FDL-Editor and CAF-Viewer, and also in Expert Mode-Coding-Edit FDL, edit and save file works as expected. I'll try coding HU and KOMBI later as I have a modification waiting. I'll let you know


----------



## EclipseDS (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, "later" turned out to be more than 24 hour period  I'm happy to report that coding went well, as expected. Coded my KOMBI and HU no problem, smooth as a butter  Thanks bro

I'll wait patiently for my official token


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

EclipseDS said:


> Well, "later" turned out to be more than 24 hour period  I'm happy to report that coding went well, as expected. Coded my KOMBI and HU no problem, smooth as a butter  Thanks bro
> 
> I'll wait patiently for my official token


Glad to hear that. You can thank the great BMW programmers for the coding part though :thumbup:

Token coming up. Thanks.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

I was lucky enough to be amongst the first 5 testers.

*Very pleased to report that the token works as expected.*

I have now tested the token on 4 different machines.

- MacBook AIR running Windows 7 running as a Virtual machine (using Parallels)
- Dell laptop running Windows 7
- Desktop machine running Windows XP
- MacBook Pro (OSX Mavericks Beta) running Windows 7 as Virtual machine (using Parallels 9 beta)

These tests were done using
- E-Sys v3.22.5

*All in all, everything works as stated on a variety of platforms and Windows OS versions.*


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

gspannu said:


> I was lucky enough to be amongst the first 5 testers.
> 
> *Very pleased to report that the token works as expected.*
> 
> ...


That is one extensive testing you did :thumbup: glad to hear it worked well. Thanks.

I'll send your token later today. Let me know your preferred name to be put in the token, else ill use your forum handle.

I'm pretty excited about this. I hope to bring good news to hardcore coders soon


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> That is one extensive testing you did :thumbup: glad to hear it worked well. Thanks.
> 
> I'll send your token later today. Let me know your preferred name to be put in the token, else ill use your forum handle.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about this. I hope to bring good news to hardcore coders soon


Thank you. Glad to be of help.

You can use my forum handle as the preferred name. 
I am only am amateur coder and do not do anything commercially. I just like technology and am fascinated with what the cars of today can achieve and the challenge of making things work.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've tested with this new token; both off-line and coding my car. No issues at all.

I'm coding a few other cars this weekend (F10's and F30's). I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Tested the new token again. All works very well.

Thank you tokenmaster.


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

gspannu said:


> I was lucky enough to be amongst the first 5 testers.
> 
> *Very pleased to report that the token works as expected.*
> 
> ...


Same here,

tested successfully with
- Acer Laptop running Windows 7 64 bit
- Virtual Windows 7 32 bit
directly connected to F20 and F30

- Desktop PC running Windows 7 64 bit on a new partition
offline with Files of 4 other Cars (F10, F30, F25, F21)

Allways with 3.22.5 and 50.2 PsdZ-Files

On the first try i got an spelling error in the *.bat and Esys wont start. But after fixing this it runs smootly like an r6. 

Cheers


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

FrogmanF30 said:


> I've tested with this new token; both off-line and coding my car. No issues at all.
> 
> I'm coding a few other cars this weekend (F10's and F30's). I'll let you know how that goes.


Thanks for testing. Keep us posted on that coding meet and greet


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> Same here,
> 
> tested successfully with
> - Acer Laptop running Windows 7 64 bit
> ...


I'm more of a GSX-R guy but R6 works too :thumbup:

Thanks for reporting back. I have a simpler, one-line change now for the batch file and have updated the instruction - I don't know why I made it more unnecessarily complicated. I tought about adding a preconfigured batch file, maybe I'll do just that. Each version of E-Sys have a slightly different batch file though, so it will have to be version-specific


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been asked this question a lot and I thought it would be good to say and confirm here as well:

Q: "Does this patch/token work on E-Sys 3.23.4?"
A: Yes, it does. It works even on version newer than 3.23.4 (Please don't ask me where to get this, he will release it whenever he's ready and please don't bug him either  )


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> Thanks for testing. Keep us posted on that coding meet and greet


I coded 2 F30's and 2 F10's today at our meet with you token using E-Sys 3.22.5 and psdzdata 50.2; no problems at all.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

FrogmanF30 said:


> I coded 2 F30's and F10's today at our meet with you token using E-Sys 3.22.5 and psdzdata 50.2; no problems at all.


I didn't think there would, but it's good to hear just the same. Thanks.


----------



## EclipseDS (Feb 10, 2013)

Just reporting back that the same file and EST works on E-Sys 3.23.4


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder if I can be the tester. Forum I'd is ok


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

EclipseDS said:


> Just reporting back that the same file and EST works on E-Sys 3.23.4


:thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

tankren said:


> I wonder if I can be the tester. Forum I'd is ok
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Testing period is over and I got all the feedback I needed. Thanks for the interest though


----------



## igal (Apr 29, 2014)

*token please*

i need help i have f10 2012
i have E-Sys 3.23.4 50.2 i need token please
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

igal said:


> i need help i have f10 2012
> i have E-Sys 3.23.4 50.2 i need token please
> thanks


No need to cross post:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8307903&postcount=14

:thumbup:


----------



## igal (Apr 29, 2014)

tanks


----------



## dixonjb (Jul 8, 2014)

TokenMaster,

I need a token for ESYS 3.24.3 (Build 38445) with 53.0 PSdZData Lite Version (without SWFL Flash Files) I received from ShawnSheridan.

What must I do to acquire your token?

Thanks!

John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What you received included contact information, and nothing about "paging" anyone openly in a forum post.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Shawn,

Would it be possible to close/lock this thread as it already served its purpose?

Guys,
Please understand that I am not a forum sponsor, and as such, I will not reply to any inquiry related to tokens unless technical in nature, as per forum rules and regulations. 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have asked DreamCar to lock it.


----------

